# Some pics from today in the game park



## tonyt

....of course it's elephants - :lol:


----------



## MYFANWY1

Awesome photos, looks like you having good time


----------



## barryd

Brilliant. It must be great to do that. Are you just driving around the park in a Land Rover or something? I take it its not safe to get out and wander around?


----------



## catzontour

Wow. Fantastic photos. Were you really that close up to them or have you got one of those metre long telescopic lens thingys?


----------



## tonyt

barryd said:


> Brilliant. It must be great to do that. Are you just driving around the park in a Land Rover or something? I take it its not safe to get out and wander around?


Even simpler than that - driving around in an Avis rental VW Polo :lol: I reckon 50+% of the cars are rental saloons.

Basically, this park, all 200,000 hectares, is a DIY park. You pay to enter (around £12 per head), get given a map and just go looking for the animals. The animals are out there and you just have to go find them (not very difficult when you understand how they live). There are "Landrover" tours if you want them but you have to go where the driver goes - take your own car and you can stop/start where you like. The motorhome renters usually park up at a waterhole in the morning and just sit it out all day and see what appears.

Roads are mostly gravel but not too bad to drive on. There's a rest camp with restaurant etc and even a campsite. I've been coming here for years and just love it.

There are animals like lion and buffalo roaming free (the lion self feed on the park game - they are not fed as in many "posh" parks). 
There are places you can get out of your car but SA Health & Safety is very much as it should be in the UK - the signs say "You may alight from your car at your own risk as there are dangerous animals here" - in other words, "You can get out of your car if you want to but don't come crying to us if you get eaten by a lion"

It's here - it's wonderful - the exchange rate is great - no malaria.

JDI

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Brilliant. It must be great to do that. Are you just driving around the park in a Land Rover or something? I take it its not safe to get out and wander around?


It is not recommended that you leave your vehicle barry.

However,

A Policeman jumped out of the bushes, stopped us and fined me for speeding. 8O :roll: This happened in Kruger Park, full of Lions, Leopards, Elephants, Cape Buffalo etc.

I think he actually doubled the fine because I could not stop laughing. It was like something out of Monty Python. :lol:


----------



## tonyt

catzontour said:


> Wow. Fantastic photos. Were you really that close up to them or have you got one of those metre long telescopic lens thingys?


Close enough to smell them (you remember that "circus smell"?

Note the wing mirror


----------



## aldra

Tony

Absolutely love them

Can't decide whether to feel grateful for your beautiful photos

Or consumed by jealousy

I'll go with the grateful

So much wish I was there

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Lovely pics and a great experience, I *AM* jealous of your trip - I have done the Nairobi Safari Park in a 4WD and it was similar to your experience (but no policemen hiding in the bushes with speed cameras.... :lol: ).

Being able to get to within 3m of three wild lions was awe inspiring (we did not get out...) and the elephants were simply stunning.

All of the animals looked so much better away from captivity - even though they are subject to the natural pressures of all wild animals, they look fitter, healthier and much more vibrant than those in zoos.....

To me there can be no better way to see wild animals, zoos cannot be supported in the 21st century IMO.

Dave


----------



## tonyt

...... but of course, if you get a tad too close to some animals they can get a bit grumpy which is what happened to us last year with this weighty fellow - he suddenly turned and decided he didn't much like VW Polos.

My fault - we were too close - all part of the experience.

(We escaped unscathed)


----------



## barryd

> ...... but of course, if you get a tad too close to some animals they can get a bit grumpy which is what happened to us last year with this weighty fellow - he suddenly turned and decided he didn't much like VW Polos.
> 
> My fault - we were too close - all part of the experience.
> 
> (We escaped unscathed)


I think I read somewhere that those Buffalos kill more people than any other large animal in Africa and are super dangerous.

The only way to stop one is to shoot it just behind the head and severe its spinal column but you only get one shot and if you miss your stuffed.

Best not to Pi$$ one off in the first place I reckon.


----------



## tonyt

[q uote= barryd]

I think I read somewhere that those Buffalos kill more people than any other large animal in Africa and are super dangerous.

The only way to stop one is to shoot it just behind the head and severe its spinal column but you only get one shot and if you miss your stuffed.

Best not to Pi$$ one off in the first place I reckon.[/quote]

I believe it's the hippo that kills more people with buffalo close behind.

A full grown male buffalo weighing around 800kg is indeed an animal to respect .


----------



## BobandLin

Yes I remember very scary incident at Murchinsons Falls in Uganda buff took Landy door off. 
Bob


----------



## EJB

Quote..........."All of the animals looked so much better away from captivity - even though they are subject to the natural pressures of all wild animals, they look fitter, healthier and much more vibrant than those in zoos.....Unquote.

I always feel very sad when people believe that all the large animals left are living 'in the wild'.

We had 'Zoos' then so called 'Safari Parks' now we have larger ' Safari Parks' in the animals native countries.

Many Elephants used to migrate hundreds of miles.....now they are enclosed in large pens (Large Safari Parks) for the tourists to photograph.

Even more sad is the fact that there is no other option and life for all of them will only get worse as we encroach more and more.

It's one of the few subjects that I am totally pessimistic about :roll:


----------



## Snunkie

Stuff that for a game of soldiers! Love elephants but too close for me! 

I understood hippos were the biggest killer too


----------



## barryd

> Stuff that for a game of soldiers! Love elephants but too close for me!
> 
> I understood hippos were the biggest killer too


Hippos look so placid and cute too. like a big leathery cow. You could just go up and pat one. Apparently not a great idea though.


----------



## 747

Valphil has a Cat.

Just sayin' :?


----------



## valphil

no I bloody haven't , never had a cat , got 4 kids but I got a bollocking from a social worker for walking them on leads


----------



## 747

valphil said:


> no I bloody haven't , never had a cat , got 4 kids but I got a bollocking from a social worker for walking them on leads


Alright, alright ..... oooh, some people are so touchy. 8O

Anyway shurrup, I am waiting for tonys next instalment and new photos. I hope it's a Kangaroo.


----------



## barryd

No. Better still he should find some Crocodiles and go Crocodile bothering. 

A mate of mine was in 2 Para in Belize many years ago and there was a massive grumpy Crocodile. The dare was to run up and pin 5 dollar notes to it and then see how many you could retrive once it had got itself all worked up.

Have a go at something like that Tony and make sure you video it and post it on youtube. Actually best give someone else the camera just in case it doesnt go too well. You will get more hits though if it ends in tears.


----------



## alhod

The saddest thing is the threat under which these creatures are living from the unremitting demand from China (and other East Asian countries) for ivory and horn. You must have seen the reports last week about this.

Alan


----------



## tonyt

Kruger National Park is about the same are as Wales but in an elongated shape.

The eastern side is on the Mozambique border and for many years much of this border was fenced. It was then decided to remove the fence to allow more natural movement of the animals - great stuff but this also allows natural movement of the poachers.

Currently Kruger is losing an average of 2 rhinos a day. They have a sizeable, but insufficient, squad of anti poaching rangers who shoot to kill - -no poachers are ever brought to court.
Most smaller parks now de-horn their rhino to prevent this poaching.

The "experts" predict only 8 years left until the only horned rhinos will be the ones in zoos.


----------



## bulawayolass

And the dehorning is useless as the thickest most valuable part is the base so that is still there for the poachers to get.

Crossing fingers we can go next yr will be about this time of year. 

What car rental agency do you use Tony and l was thinking of b and b and campsite rondavaals. Hotels being expensive...


----------



## Crindle

Hi Tonyt.........great posting and pics. thanks. Always looked forward to an annual posting from SA with lots of general stuff about the country and its people other than the media. So disappointed that so far this year nothing has appeared; just a long shot but are you the author and is there an update coming soon?.........Crindle. r


----------



## nicholsong

tonyt said:


> ...... but of course, if you get a tad too close to some animals they can get a bit grumpy which is what happened to us last year with this weighty fellow - he suddenly turned and decided he didn't much like VW Polos.
> 
> My fault - we were too close - all part of the experience.
> 
> (We escaped unscathed)


Tony

If I were that close to Water Buck(which I would not be out of choice) it would be in something much faster than a Polo and with the engine running and in gear. I would prefer a Warrior to a Polo  

The elephants looked a bit too close also - my friend who farms just outside the Kruger moved us off before they were that close - and he knows.

Incidentally, he survived a Black Mamba bite in his banana plantation, but only because it was on his shin, so not much blood circulation, and he had his pick-up with him and covered the 20 miles to White River pharmacy in 15 mins. and they had the serum in stock. After that he(6' 3") managed to find gaiters to fit him from the Rhodesian Police.

Geoff


----------



## tonyt

bulawayolass said:


> .....................................
> 
> What car rental agency do you use Tony and l was thinking of b and b and campsite rondavaals. Hotels being expensive...


We have always used Avis, International Visitor, Group B, R198 per day (around £12), consistently good service.

Accommodation - depends where you're going and for how long. Any game park accommodation is priced for tourists (high) - B&B/self catering is more reasonably priced. We have a garden/granny flat at around R400 per night - there are cheaper/more expensive available.

Mr Google is your friend


----------



## tonyt

[quote ="Crindle"]Hi Tonyt.........great posting and pics. thanks. Always looked forward to an annual posting from SA with lots of general stuff about the country and its people other than the media. So disappointed that so far this year nothing has appeared; just a long shot but are you the author and is there an update coming soon?.........Crindle. r[/quote]

Yes, it's me but I thought maybe people are fed up with reading about it so haven't bothered this year. Still got a month to go so perhaps I will start collecting some thoughts together.


----------



## locrep

Is the vehicle insured whilst off road?


----------



## tonyt

locrep said:


> Is the vehicle insured whilst off road?


Yes. Any incoming tourist renting a car from any of the local rentals will almost certainly be visiting the local game parks - that's often the only reason for them coming here.

Also worth remembering that sand/gravel roads are very common and not considered to be off-road. I've not done any research on it but I would guess that the majority of road miles here are sand/gravel. The roads in the game parks are very well maintained and with regular "humps" to prevent washaways.

The local Avis office has a picture of one of their cars nicely demolished by a bad tempered Black Rhino - a caption reads something like "Don't worry - fully insured with Avis"

:lol:


----------



## barryd

> [*nicholsong wrote: *If I were that close to Water Buck(which I would not be out of choice) it would be in something much faster than a Polo and with the engine running and in gear. I would prefer a Warrior to a Polo
> 
> The elephants looked a bit too close also - my friend who farms just outside the Kruger moved us off before they were that close - and he knows.
> 
> Incidentally, he survived a Black Mamba bite in his banana plantation, but only because it was on his shin, so not much blood circulation, and he had his pick-up with him and covered the 20 miles to White River pharmacy in 15 mins. and they had the serum in stock. After that he(6' 3") managed to find gaiters to fit him from the Rhodesian Police.
> 
> Geoff


Don't be soft Geoff. Its just a big cow with horns and the other one is a Dumbo!

Most of the farmers wives around here are scarier than them.



> *tonyt wrote: *Yes, it's me but I thought maybe people are fed up with reading about it so haven't bothered this year. Still got a month to go so perhaps I will start collecting some thoughts together.


Joking apart Tony I would love to read more about this country and your adventures. It is somewhere I would love to visit. Just a pity you cannot take the van. I wouldnt mind doing a bit of wild camping out there. It would quite possibly be the last you ever heard of me. (is that cheers I can hear)..

Keep em coming.


----------



## aldra

You already know I love your photos

And would love to read about your experience and knowledge out there

I'm coming with you one day  

Aldra


----------



## alhod

Barry - you could always drive Hank down to SA! That would be an adventure worth making. Or just load him in a container and ship down :wink: 

Alan


----------



## tonyt

[quo te="alhod"]Barry - you could always drive Hank down to SA! That would be an adventure worth making. :wink: Alan[/quote]

That's a great idea though it would probably be better to start another thread as so many questions would need answers:

What's the best toll-free route from Dover to Cape Town?

What gas bottle connectors do I need for Rwanda?

Are A Frames legal in Tanzania?

Can I get Leffe in Ethiopia?

What's the best campsite guide for Mozambique?

Can I use my Tesco Credit Card in Congo?

....and most importantly, Where can I get a list of breakdown services along the route?

Seriously though, there are the usual motorhome hire companies with prices much about the rest of the world but diesel is cheap, food is cheap and campsites are cheap. For me, game park hopping in a motorhome would be as good as it gets.


----------



## alhod

I think the danger of gas attacks in Sierra Leone would probably swing me against it.
A motor club which I hover around organise various jaunts with their cars - one was an east-west trek across Africa and I think they went to S Africa also. Nothing like a convoy of vintage Jaguars thundering through the veldt!


----------



## tonyt

Another magic day in the game park today so here's a few more pics - sorry, mostly elephant - again 

The pic of the approaching herd was taken through the windscreen. In situations like this you just have to still still and quiet and they will slowly find their way past you.


----------



## mistycat

tonyt said:


> ...... but of course, if you get a tad too close to some animals they can get a bit grumpy which is what happened to us last year with this weighty fellow - he suddenly turned and decided he didn't much like VW Polos.
> 
> My fault - we were too close - all part of the experience.
> 
> (We escaped unscathed)


dont forget he is one of the Big Five, no many think they are that dangerous!!!!!!
what park are you in, we went to lalibela 2 years ago loved every minuate of it,,
are you going to Hermanus whale watching?? couldn't make my mind up which was best,

just notice the photo of the buffalo is missing from this quote, so the reference is to the buffalo photo


----------



## Penquin

Excellent pictures - you must have felt thrilled and yet vulnerable as they passed - there is an awful lot of mass in that herd........

Dave


----------



## mistycat

Not trying to hijack tonys thread,
but when this was 10 foot in front of me looking straight down my lens
my backside made some funny noises,










Misty


----------



## tonyt

> Excellent pictures - you must have felt thrilled and yet vulnerable as they passed - there is an awful lot of mass in that herd........Dave


Yes, thrilled and just a tad "edgy" when this big chap passed by.


----------



## Penquin

@mistycat......

was he licking his lips in anticipation?

Dave


----------



## tonyt

> .. .................................
> what park are you in, we went to lalibela 2 years ago loved every minuate of it,,
> are you going to Hermanus whale watching?? couldn't make my mind up which was best,.......................


This park is Addo, about 60km east of Port Elizabeth. Lalibela is OK but it's a "managed" park - the animals are fed whereas in Addo all animals self-feed.

Wrong time of year for whales.


----------



## mistycat

belive it or not he walk right past the jeep within touching distance,
we were told by the ranger before going out just dont shout or jump up or down and they will ignore you,
i asked where his rifle was he said what rifle, apparently not allowed to carry them,


----------



## bulawayolass

Tony if on facebook you may like this it is just activating again with weather reports. 
www.facebook.com/snowreportsa?fref=ts

Caro


----------



## tonyt

Back home now but you might find my last 3 pics interesting.

We were at a waterhole where a herd of around 150 elephant were hogging the water and preventing and other animals getting to it.

Then this fellow approached and without any hesitation, headed straight for the water - no problem - just don't tread on me.


----------



## nicholsong

Tony

At least he took the precaution to wear body-armour :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer

Excellent shots Tony. 

On the subject of hippo, my son used to be greenkeeper at Leopard Creek, probably the best golf course in SA, that borders on the southern edge of the Kruger Park (and the venue of the Dunhill in Dec each year). They have a resident hippo in the lake on one of the holes. It was his job was to feed the hippo by tossing bales of grass into the pond on a regular basis. Elephants would often wander across the river from Kruger onto the course and of course there were the usual variety of nasty snakes, Mozambican spitting cobras, mambas and boomslang, and of course so many more of nature's specialities.

On one visit daughter-in-law and I were sitting in a vehicle deep in the bush, waiting for the botanists to return from a plant hunt, when we heard -swish-swish-swish. Fully expecting a buck of some sort to come strolling over the bank, I was looking out for it, when suddenly alongside the bakkie came a H-U-G-E python, head the size of a dinner plate. Of course we stayed silent and motionless and it slid on by!

The bush is full of surprises, big and small.


----------

